# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in onderbenen en knieen

## esly

Hallo
Ik heb vanaf november pijn in benen ik kan geen trap lopen het is begonnen met veel vocht in benen heb al vaat onderzoek gehad maar niks te zien daarna is het fout gegaan met mijn hart maar ik ben 41 heb twee kids en ik kan niks meer mijn benen vanaf de knieen zij pijnlijk en zeer zwaar en het is als of ik geen controlle over ze heb maar door stekende pijn in de knie kan ik slecht lopen. het is zeer vermoeiend wie kan me helpen of weet wat ik moet doen, Ik ben daarvoor weer gaan werken in winkel en moest natuurlijk veel staan toen zijn ook de klachten begonnen ik ben al vanaf november thuis maar de klachten blijven en artsen weten het niet.
gr ilse :Confused:

----------


## carine1956

hoi ilse .las je berichtje en dacht meteen is het vocht in je benen of zou het ook vet kunnen zijn.want dat heb ik nl ook dit is pijnlijk en trappen lopen gaat moeilijk.er is weinig bekend over deze aandoening wat lipoedeem genoemd wordt.ophoping van vet in vooral de benen .ookal ben je slank kunnen je benen erg opgezwollen zijn .misschien heb je wat aan deze informatie ander leg het naast je neer gr carine

----------


## Agnes574

Zomaar de klachten en pijn naast je neerleggen???
Dat zou ik niet doen....probeer met de info die je hier krijgt en wat je zelf vind op internet toch een oorzaak te vinden...ook terug naar je arts gaan zou ik doen: verder onderzoek vragen..het mag toch de bedoeling niet zijn dat je met pijn blijft lopen???

Sterkte!!

----------


## esly

naast je neer leggen kan niet ik moet toch ook voor mijn kinderen zorgen hoe moet ik dat dan doen ik kan heel moeilijk de trap oplopen ik heb pijn kanniet lopen ben steeds moe heb problemen met ademhalen en mijn hart gaat veel te vlug dus het is heel moelijk om naast je neer te leggen ik pak alles aan morgen naarg belgie cardioloog overmorgen krijg ik therapie ademhalen en overmorgen afspraak met een persoon die in alternatieve zorg zit dus ik ben hard bezig en ik pak ieder strohalm aan, weet je voor vier jaar geleden is mijn vader overleden hij had leukemie darm en long kanker trombose en suiker ze hadden hem voor 20 jaar geleden opgegeven en arts wilde hem wel iets geven maar hij was een sterke man hij ging door en al was hij ziek hij ging verder en op het laats heeft de dokter toch moeten helpen want hij wilde niet ik heb veel voor hem gedaan ik heb iedere bezoek arts en ziekenhuis en gemo meegedaan en nu moet ik opgeven nu ik pas 41 jaar ben en alleen nog maar op bank lig omdat ik niet veel kan en af en toe aan pc nee mensen geef niet te gauw op ik denk dat ook de fout zit bij artsen ze kijken maar op een manier ze luisteren niet naar ons maar ik laat jullie verder weten hoe het gaat via deze site heb ik al heel wat afspraken kunnen maken als het helpt laat ik het jullie weten de groetjes ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Goed zo Ilse...ervoor gaan!!!!
Heel veel sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?!

Dikke knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## carine1956

hoi ilse even reageren op het stukje naast je neer leggen.daarbedoelde ik uiteraad mee de informatie en niet de pijn .ik bedoel dus info.over lipoedeem .vind het jammer dat het verkeerd over gekomen is.was het maar waar dat we pijn zomaar naast ons neer kunnen leggen veel sterke hoop dat ook agnes dit stukje leest gr carine

----------


## Agnes574

Agnes heeft het ook gelezen Carine  :Wink: 
Je bedoelt het idd héél goed meissie!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## esly

heb bericht, dat het niet goed is ze denken aan pulmonale hypertensie krijg dinsdag uislag groetjes ilse

----------


## esly

hallo ik heb dus inderdaad pulmonale hypertensie daarbij is mijn schilklier vergroot en profferser denkt ook reuma maar volgende week ga ik na leuven toe na een longarts en daar hoor ik het wel verder ik heb dan toch iets geluk dat ik na lanaken ben geweest want hier was ik nog jaren bezig en dan is het allemaal te laat hij denkt dat ik nog in een vroeg stadium zit en dan kunnen ze me nog helpen maar nogmaals ik weet het pas zeker volgende week en na een paar testen want bloedtesten van nederland stelde niks voor hij kon er niet in zien of goed was of slecht dus hopen maar groetjes ilse

----------

